# I'm with stupid



## gogocharlie

This is a serious query!

I have been banned from other language forums cause they didn't believe me lol

I make a living (a bad one) by creating humorous shirts in a MMO called xxx

I recently saw in a shop (RL) a shirt that read "estoy con stupido". And I decided to start a line of shirts similar to it. I have been searching for DAYS for a list of different ways to say "I'm with stupid". But so far I have been unsuccessful.

So if anyone can help me, either by linking or by translating. It would be greatly apreciated

P.s. So I was unable to read the rules during registration, however I DID read the forums "READ BEFORE POSTING" threads and as far as I know this is a legal post here. Tho it may be in the wrong section lol

I should also say, I plan on adding the usual arrow pointing left or right. I say this cause I know some languages differentiate when refering to someone/something specific or near/far

Also, unless I hear an objection, I'll add "worldreference.com" to my business card (xxx). Stating that I received translation help from this site


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums. 

I'm not sure I understand the request.  Are you looking for a translation that parallels the grammatical incorrectness of the English version?  I ask this because the Spanish version is also incorrect.

Also, it's *word*reference, not *_world_reference.


----------



## gogocharlie

Sorry, I missread the name of the web site.

Also, sorry about the bad grammar. I wish the shirts to essentially say the same thing, as long as people understand it, the grammar can be flawed.

The line "I'm with stupid" uses stupid more as a nickname, or maybe a title, rather then as an adjective. Like "I came with him" or "I came with stupid". Again using stupid as a nickname, not a description.

My name is robert. If someone wore the shirt next to me, it would say "I came with robert". Just replace the name with the word stupid lol

Hope this helps
No


----------



## elroy

Yes, that helps.  You mean "Stupid," with a capital _S_, as a name.

In that case, the Arabic translation would be

أنا مع الأهبل

or

أنا مع الغبي


----------



## gogocharlie

I will need to wait till I am at my home PC to read the translation. My cell phone shows squares in place of the letters. Thank you for your help.

Would my description help with other languages as well? Or do I need to clarify anything else?


----------



## elroy

I think your explanation should be enough, but if others have more doubts I'm sure they'll share them.


----------



## i_speak_spanish

I think estupido is too long.. and others might be too strong... maybe.. 

*Vine con el idiota ->*
*Vine con la idiota ->*

Nevertheless, I'm not sure if latin people would buy that kind of shirt.. I prefer the english one.

would you put my nick in you business card?


----------



## Bienvenidos

I'm not sure if your intent is to be "cultured" and have the phrase in many languages or if you want the "edge" that comes with cognate words in languages. For example, people with basic knowledge of language (or with none at all) can recognize the Spanish sentence and laugh because of the cognates and the phrase itself. I'm sure that people will be puzzled if the phrase were in another language; I'm not sure if anyone would want it in Persian--or many other languages unless he or she is a native speaker of whatever language it is that the phrase is in. My question is, "Are people 'looking' to buy a shirt in a different language without knowing what it says right off the bat, or are they looking for phrases that everyone else around them will generally understand." I hope that I'm making sense; my thing is, if you're selling a shirt that says, "I'm with stupid," in Persian, would someone buy it just to say that it says "I'm with stupid," in Persian even if the buyer--and the people that will see the shirt in public--don't know what it says? I guess I'm trying to ascertain which languages you want this phrase in: *recognizable *ones (French, Spanish, Chinese, Japanese, German, Swedish, etc.), or any other language in the book. Also, the length of the phrase varies from language to language (it is considerably long in Persian, so it might not "fit" on a t-shirt.) Finally, wouldn't it be smarter to hire a translator to do this, if you're really interested in it?


Did that make sense? Anyway, sorry to be a bother.


----------



## gogocharlie

This made perfect sense to me. The shirts will be sold in an online video game, players will be able to equip them to their characters inside the game. 

There are people from all over the world (several billion I believe) who can buy these shirts, so I have no doubt there will be people understanding them. 

I would prefer if the more recognizable and/or common languages. Such as Japanese, Korean, German, Swiss, etc. etc.

But I will use anything I can find, the shirts are easy for me to make, it's just a matter of designing them using graphics software, then uploading them to the game.



Bienvenidos said:


> I'm not sure if your intent is to be "cultured" and have the phrase in many languages or if you want the "edge" that comes with cognate words in languages. For example, people with basic knowledge of language (or with none at all) can recognize the Spanish sentence and laugh because of the cognates and the phrase itself. I'm sure that people will be puzzled if the phrase were in another language; I'm not sure if anyone would want it in Persian--or many other languages unless he or she is a native speaker of whatever language it is that the phrase is in. My question is, "Are people 'looking' to buy a shirt in a different language without knowing what it says right off the bat, or are they looking for phrases that everyone else around them will generally understand." I hope that I'm making sense; my thing is, if you're selling a shirt that says, "I'm with stupid," in Persian, would someone buy it just to say that it says "I'm with stupid," in Persian even if the buyer--and the people that will see the shirt in public--don't know what it says? I guess I'm trying to ascertain which languages you want this phrase in: *recognizable *ones (French, Spanish, Chinese, Japanese, German, Swedish, etc.), or any other language in the book. Also, the length of the phrase varies from language to language (it is considerably long in Persian, so it might not "fit" on a t-shirt.) Finally, wouldn't it be smarter to hire a translator to do this, if you're really interested in it?
> 
> 
> Did that make sense? Anyway, sorry to be a bother.



i_speak_spanish-
I will add the website URL, and the eNames of the people who gave me the translations to the card, then I will attach it to the shirts before I sell them. I will attach your name to the notecard stating what shirt you assisted me with.


----------



## Bienvenidos

gogocharlie said:


> This made perfect sense to me. The shirts will be sold in an online video game, players will be able to equip them to their characters inside the game.
> 
> There are people from all over the world (several billion I believe) who can buy these shirts, so I have no doubt there will be people understanding them.
> 
> I would prefer if the more recognizable and/or common languages. Such as japanese, korean, german, swiss, etc etc
> 
> But I will use anything I can find, the shirts are easy for me to make, its just a matter of designing them using graphics software, then uploading them to the game
> 
> 
> 
> i_speak_spanish-
> I will add the website URL, and the eNames of the people who gave me the translations to the card, then I will attach it to the shirts before I sell them. I will attach your name to the notecard stating what shirt you assisted me with



Oh! I see!! Thank you for clearing that up; I'm really sorry, I thought you were physically going to sell the shirts, as in a store. But now it makes sense!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Aptalla beraberim* would work in Turkish. Tough, I've seen Turks wearing "I'm with stupid" but nothing in Turkish!


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: 
*Estou com o estúpido*. --> if the "stupid" is male 
*Estou com a estúpida*. --> if the "stupid" is female


----------



## mkellogg

Interesting idea. Best of luck with it, but please don't add WordReference to your business card. (Thanks, but no thanks.)

Mike
WordReference administrator


----------



## mcibor

In Polish:
correct version

*Jestem z głupkiem*

incorrect version

*Jestem z głópkiem*
or
*Jezdem z głópkiem*

the latter two mean, that he's not alone


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> Portuguese:
> *Estou com o estúpido*. --> if the "stupid" is male
> *Estou com a estúpida*. --> if the "stupid" is female


Perhaps a more colloquial version is better:

*'Tou com o estúpido*. --> male 
*'Tou com a estúpida*. --> female


----------



## Cleo-Mi

Romanian:
Sunt cu prostu' - if the stupid is a boy (the apostrophe stands for the letter "l", wich is the definite article; the correct form is with the "l" at the end, but is spoken language it is usually not pronounced)
Sunt cu proasta - if the stupid is a girl
In Romanian you can turn the adjective into a noun, so the translations above correspond exactly to what you want to translate, and make sense. You can write with a capital P also, and it will be understood as a proper noun, as a name.
You can say "Sunt cu un prost" or "Sunt cu o proasta", but it would mean "I'm with a stupid".

I have actually seen in Romania T-shirts with this print (in English). Or just the word "Stupid" and an arrow pointing to the person next to you.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Czech:
Jsem s blbcem.


----------



## daoxunchang

Chinese:与傻蛋同行


----------



## Pando

*Finnish:*
Olen tyhmän kanssa

*Swedish:*
Jag är med dum

Both with the same desired grammatical incorrectness.


----------



## Gattafee

Sono con lo stupido     (male)
Sono con la stupida     (female)

in Italian.


----------



## Krümelmonster

I think it would be better to keep it in English, for as you see everybody puts in his language articles to it, which makes it less funny in my eyes (I would wear "I'm with stupid", but not "I came with the idiot"!), and at least here in Germany I am sure the English shirt would have more success...


----------



## coconutpalm

daoxunchang said:


> Chinese:与傻蛋同行


----------



## Aurin

German:
Ich bin bei Blödi. (I´m with Stupid.)

There are a leaf of other expressions: Trottel, Dummkopf, Tölpel, Depp, Blödmann (only male).....


----------



## Orestes

I think in spanish _Estoy con idiota_ can work, because it could be for male and female, and is garmmatically incorrect too.


----------



## zúzmara

In Hungarian: 

"Hülyével vagyok"


----------



## Krümelmonster

Aurin said:


> German:
> Ich bin bei Blödi. (I´m with Stupid.)
> 
> There are a leaf of other expressions: Trottel, Dummkopf, Tölpel, Depp, Blödmann (only male).....



But if you translate it like that, it means that you stay at "Blödi"'s house... I think that "I'm with stupid" wants to express that you belong to "stupid", that you came with this person... (because the arrow points on the person next to you, and "Ich bin bei Blödi" would just not be the truth unless it's at his house).

I think you'd have to say "Ich kam mit Doofie" or something like that, but this would really be not half as funny as the English version!


----------



## phxguyaz

_Another way you could say "I'm with stupid" in Spanish would be "vine con este pendejo" although pendejo is a bit stronger than estupido._


----------



## feiras

i_speak_spanish said:


> I think estupido is too long.. and others might be too strong... maybe..
> 
> *Vine con el idiota ->*
> *Vine con la idiota ->*
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm not sure if latin people would buy that kind of shirt.. I prefer the english one.
> 
> would you put my nick in you business card?


 
Para mí queda mejor:
estoy con el estúpido (masculino)
estoy con la estúpida (femenino)


----------



## Pando

feiras said:


> Para mí queda mejor:
> estoy con el estúpido (masculino)
> estoy con la estúpida (femenino)


Again, in the English there is no definite article so there shouldn't be in the translations either. I know it's wrong and grammatically incorrect, but
_estoy con estúpido/a_ would be closest to the English sentence in my opinion.


----------



## CyberSetan

In Malay:

 "I'm with stupid" = "Aku dengan si bodoh/bangang/bahlul"

or

"aku bersama si bodoh/bangang/bahlul"

Aku = I / me

dengan / bersama = with

si = indicates the person who is stupid ( si bodoh = the idiot/fool/stupid )

Bodoh / Bangang / Bahlul = Stupid ~


----------



## Outsider

Pando said:


> Again, in the English there is no definite article so there shouldn't be in the translations either. I know it's wrong and grammatically incorrect, but
> _estoy con estúpido/a_ would be closest to the English sentence in my opinion.


Well, the original sentence is not exactly a model of grammatical correction in English, either, but omitting the article sounds totally off in Spanish, I'm afraid.


----------



## Pando

Outsider said:


> Well, the original sentence is not exactly a model of grammatical correction in English, either, but omitting the article sounds totally off in Spanish, I'm afraid.


I know and that's the point.  Translating humor is a tough task.

The English sentence is _not _any one of the following:

I'm with a stupid.
I'm with the stupid
I came with stupid.
I came with a stupid.
I came with the stupid.

...and for the "joke" to work, the translation shouldn't be either.

When I first heard about the _I'm with stupid _phrase I just kept thinking how wrong it sounded - after a while I realized that's what makes it funny to some people.


----------



## Outsider

Pando said:


> The English sentence is _not _any one of the following:
> 
> I'm with a stupid.
> I'm with the stupid
> I came with stupid.
> I came with a stupid.
> I came with the stupid.
> 
> ...and for the "joke" to work, the translation shouldn't be either.


I disagree. I think any of those sentences would have more or less the same comic effect.



Pando said:


> When I first heard about the _I'm with stupid _phrase I just kept thinking how wrong it sounded - after a while I realized that's what makes it funny to some people.


Grammatically questionable though it is, the English sentence is used and readily understood. _Estoy con estúpido_ doesn't sound funny in Spanish. It sounds as if _estúpido_ is some kind of mood or medical condition. You lose more in the translation than you would with _Estoy con el estúpido_.


----------



## Whodunit

Krümelmonster said:


> I think it would be better to keep it in English, for as you see everybody puts in his language articles to it, which makes it less funny in my eyes (I would wear "I'm with stupid", but not "I came with the idiot"!), and at least here in Germany I am sure the English shirt would have more success...


 
I couldn't agree more. In German, it makes no sense to sense "ich komme mit dem Trottel -->," at least it wouldn't be as funny as in English. I advise you to stick with the English title, as it is not very understandable in German.


----------



## Pando

Outsider said:


> I disagree. I think any of those sentences would have more or less the same comic effect.


That's still not the phrase everyone knows.

I'm with a stupid, 775 hits on Google
I'm with the stupid, 55 hits
I came with stupid, 1 hit
I came with a stupid, 2 hits
I came with the stupid, no hits

I'm with stupid, 627 000 hits

So they would probably get far more weird looks than laughs. (No doubt the translated shirts would too, but that's not what we're debating)


Outsider said:


> Grammatically questionable though it is, the English sentence is used and readily understood. _Estoy con estúpido_ doesn't sound funny in Spanish. It sounds as if _estúpido_ is some kind of mood or medical condition. You lose more in the translation than you would with _Estoy con el estúpido_.


I still disagree, I think the most accurate translation - to any language I know - would be to form the sentence as if the word for _stupid_ was the name of the person just without a capital letter - so in Spanish: _Estoy con estúpido_. Combined with the arrow the Spanish shirt would be fairly easy to understand to most people who are aware of the joke, you wouldn't even have to know Spanish for that. After all I think these shirts are meant for people who get the original joke and not as a means to export the joke to different languages.


----------



## Outsider

Pando said:


> I still disagree, I think the most accurate translation - to any language I know - would be to form the sentence as if the word for _stupid_ was the name of the person just without a capital letter - so in Spanish: _Estoy con estúpido_.


Is that how you interpret the English phrase? "With a person _named_ Stupid"? Interesting. I have always interpreted it as a colloquial, shortened way of saying "With the stupid one, here".


----------



## Pando

Outsider said:


> Is that how you interpret the English phrase? "With a person _named_ Stupid"? Interesting. I have always interpreted it as a colloquial, shortened way of saying "With the stupid one, here".


I was going to say a bit of both for me, but when I started thinking about it I do interpret the sentence as a person called _stupid_, in a way that he/she is so stupid that the person was given that nickname. Pretty similar to remarks like _"Hey, stupid!"_, where the person one is yelling to could have the nickname _stupid_. 

I don't know whether I'm correct in my way of thinking or not.


----------

